# Has being ugly all my life helped me appreciate my wife?



## Coldie (Jan 2, 2014)

As a very ugly man with an average sized penis, depending on what race you are, I think my self image has kept me extremely faithful to my wife. Although we do have threesomes with other women, that isn't my choice, it's hers. I personally would never look at another woman let alone cheat because I know that there are not many women in the world that would date me. I appreciate her with all my heart. It's just too bad more women do not appreciate ugly men, but I guess if they did, we would have less reasons to be faithful because we'd become the new hot commodity.

Do women ever put looks to the side and date a man who has a good personality? Although I used to praise the internet as a way to really meet a person and get to know them prior to having them judge your looks, these days that is no longer the case. 

Thank goodness I had the internet when people could still say, "I don't have a way to put my picture on the computer."

Either way, I think growing up uglier than most people has made me a better husband. I don't think there is a man that could appreciate his wife more than me. I think she knows it.

Are there any wives here that married a man they weren't immediately attracted with? If no, what about a boyfriend once? Did the guy eventually quit appreciating you and turn into a scum bag or did you get tired of being the more attractive person? Is it easy for a woman to have sex with a man she isn't attracted to but loves with all her heart? I am just curious.

Thanks.


----------



## long_done (Jun 5, 2014)

Describe ugly. There are a lot of beautiful people who live ugly lives, and ugly people who live beautiful lives.

Being attractive is a mind set. I'm an average looking guy, but I keep my body in amazing shape, am confident, an amazing career where I am a leader and do very well financially. I have a huge advantage in attracting a real high quality mate compared to a lot of pretty boys.

Ugly does not equal unattractive. Where are you at?


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Apparently women do put looks aside... you are married aren't you?

We have found out something here on TAM... men care a lot more about penis size then women ever do. So you can give that one up.


----------



## P51Geo1980 (Sep 25, 2013)

Coldie said:


> As a very ugly man with an average sized penis, depending on what race you are, I think my self image has kept me extremely faithful to my wife. Although we do have threesomes with other women, that isn't my choice, it's hers. I personally would never look at another woman let alone cheat because I know that there are not many women in the world that would date me. I appreciate her with all my heart. It's just too bad more women do not appreciate ugly men, but I guess if they did, we would have less reasons to be faithful because we'd become the new hot commodity.
> 
> Do women ever put looks to the side and date a man who has a good personality? Although I used to praise the internet as a way to really meet a person and get to know them prior to having them judge your looks, these days that is no longer the case.
> 
> ...


In my experience, women are drawn to confidence and a good sense of humor above all else. My STBXW was average looking. Most would say the girl I'm dating now is "out of my league" in terms of looks - she's a couple inches taller than me and younger than me. When I talked to her about it, she said that she's very attracted to my sense of humor, confidence, and I'm one of the most intelligent men she's ever met. She said she didn't care what others thought, she didn't want to miss a chance to have a relationship with someone she thought was a good match for her.

What attracts women is just like what attracts me - it is variable among each individual.


----------



## Coldie (Jan 2, 2014)

EleGirl said:


> Apparently women do put looks aside... you are married aren't you?
> 
> We have found out something here on TAM... men care a lot more about penis size then women ever do. So you can give that one up.


I am married, but thankfully it was the beginning of falling in love over the internet without ever seeing each other.

My wife wouldn't have given me the time of day if she met me first, imo. Which is why I asked the question.

Sometimes I catch myself telling my daughter to not pick on the ugly or weird kid in class, they are people too. Truthfully, loyalty wise, those boys would probably be the best boyfriend's ever. Of course she doesn't listen and thinks the cutest most popular guy is the best catch.


----------



## Coldie (Jan 2, 2014)

Good post P5.

Long_done, I am not in the same situation as you. I am aging and getting uglier for sure. As far as where am I as a man? I'd die for my wife and have never had a cheating thought. I understand loyalty from an ogre doesn't mean much, but that's pretty much what I can offer her.


----------



## long_done (Jun 5, 2014)

Seriously you need to improve your self esteem. If physical beauty is that important to you, consider plastic surgery. I accept myself 100% as is, and know any girl is very lucky to have me, not in an arrogant way, but honest way.


----------



## Happilymarried25 (Mar 19, 2014)

I would rather be with an average looking man. I feel they treat me better, are less likely to cheat and appreciate having a girlfriend/wife. There has to be an attraction in order for me to be intimate with someone but I'm more attractive to how a man treats me than what he looks like. I think your wife is a lucky gal.


----------



## Coldie (Jan 2, 2014)

Happilymarried25 said:


> I would rather be with an average looking man. I feel they treat me better, are less likely to cheat and appreciate having a girlfriend/wife. There has to be an attraction in order for me to be intimate with someone but I'm more attractive to how a man treats me than what he looks like. I think your wife is a lucky gal.


I'd say your intuition about average looking men is correct.

Long_done, it's not really my self esteem, I'm a realist. I don't want to change who I am, or become handsome. I mean, I know women don't look at me as attractive but I am not on the market anyway so who cares. If I did work on my self esteem, I'd just be a confident ugly guy.


----------



## staarz21 (Feb 6, 2013)

I'm a little confused by the post. 

1st: You said:


> I personally would never look at another woman let alone cheat because I know that there are not many women in the world that would date me.


Are you saying that if you were more attractive you would consider not being faithful? Why on earth would you care if other women would date you? You're married. Are you and your wife considering an open marriage?

2nd: You said:


> Either way, I think growing up uglier than most people has made me a better husband. I don't think there is a man that could appreciate his wife more than me. I think she knows it.


So, you're only a good husband because you're ugly? 

Do you think your wife doesn't find you attractive? Because really her opinion is the only one that matters. 

Yes. Some women will put looks to the side in favor for a great personality and genuine guy. However, some physical attraction would have to be there for a sexual relationship I would think. Though it may be possible that she is just that turned on by a great personality...It really depends on the woman.


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

I don't think I understand this one. It's seems like you're implying that you're loyal bc you think you're ugly and your wife is the only woman who would have you. 

Does that mean hot men aren't as loyal bc they have more options? 

People cheat and behave in a disloyal manner regardless of their outer beauty or lack thereof. 

The fact that you appreciate your wife so much just means you're a good person who loves his wife. I don't think it's looks related at all. 

I see ladies checking out DH all the time and I personally find him smokin hot (omg that curly hair...*drool*) but I know he's 100% loyal to me. Has nothing to do with how he looks. 


It could be the flip side to your thought also now that I'm thinking of it. "Ugly" people could be more likely to cheat as a way to boost their self esteem and make them feel sexy or beautiful.


----------



## sparkyjim (Sep 22, 2012)

Coldie said:


> As a very ugly man with an average sized penis... we do have threesomes with other women...


I think you just posted this thread to* BRAG* !!!!


----------



## Rowan (Apr 3, 2012)

I don't think I'd like it if my partner claimed to be more faithful to me because he thought his options were limited. Somehow, the "I'm with you because I can't do better" vibe of that is just a bit of a turn-off.


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

staarz21 said:


> I'm a little confused by the post.
> 
> 1st: You said:
> 
> ...


Maybe his MUG isn't model like but he has a banging body.


----------



## WyshIknew (Aug 18, 2012)

Coldie said:


> As a very ugly man with an average sized penis, depending on what race you are, I think my self image has kept me extremely faithful to my wife. Although we do have threesomes with other women, that isn't my choice, it's hers. I personally would never look at another woman let alone cheat because I know that there are not many women in the world that would date me. I appreciate her with all my heart. It's just too bad more women do not appreciate ugly men, but I guess if they did, we would have less reasons to be faithful because we'd become the new hot commodity.
> 
> Do women ever put looks to the side and date a man who has a good personality? Although I used to praise the internet as a way to really meet a person and get to know them prior to having them judge your looks, these days that is no longer the case.
> 
> ...


Not sure I agree one hundred percent with you. I think a homely, plain guy who keenly feels his homeliness may be more at risk of an affair than somebody who simply owns what he looks like.

Smokin' hot babe talks to plain guy away on business, his ego is flattered, he chats to her, one thing snowballs into another and BAM. Affair!


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

WyshIknew said:


> Not sure I agree one hundred percent with you. I think a homely, plain guy who keenly feels his homeliness may be more at risk of an affair than somebody who simply owns what he looks like.
> 
> Smokin' hot babe talks to plain guy away on business, his ego is flattered, he chats to her, one thing snowballs into another and BAM. Affair!


When we get babes, their not "smokin hot", they're just women. It's normal. It should be normal that they talk to you and a good percentage would bed you.


----------



## WyshIknew (Aug 18, 2012)

treyvion said:


> When we get babes, their not "smokin hot", they're just women. It's normal. It should be normal that they talk to you and a good percentage would bed you.



Jeepers, allow me a little poetic licence!


----------



## ntamph (Apr 23, 2013)

I hereby officially petition the forum administrators to add a face palm emoticon to the options available to posters.


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

WyshIknew said:


> Jeepers, allow me a little poetic licence!


Lolol.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

OP I too am a member of the Ugly with Average Penis Society. 

Self esteem? Pffffbbbbbbbbtttttt. Overrated. I gave that up at age thirteen. 

But what I have found is that if you try to keep an upbeat attitude, foster some degree of good humor, look for the funny in life, never take yourself seriously, carry yourself with confidence, stand up for yourself and don't take crap from anyone (male or female), then there is always some gal out there who will buy what you are selling. Sometimes that woman is a hottie and sometimes she may be "plain".

"Plain".....as far as women go, I'm a believer in what Mary Kay once said: "There is no such thing as an unattractive woman. Some women just work harder than others." 

I really believe that.


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

bandit.45 said:


> OP I too am a member of the Ugly with Average Penis Society.
> 
> Self esteem? Pffffbbbbbbbbtttttt. Overrated. I gave that up at age thirteen.
> 
> ...


And they might work harder at the outer appearance, where the deliverables are actually much lower than someone "plain".


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

The point is, regardless of your looks.... you did something right. You must have that combination of goodness, honesty, humor and trustworthiness that your wife was looking for in a man... and you filled the bill. 

And I would bet that if we had your wife on here she would disagree with your opinion that you are ugly.


----------



## WyshIknew (Aug 18, 2012)

The thing is Coldie, that no matter how ugly you are, or I suspect _think_ you are, there will always be someone uglier or handsomer than you.
This is the same for all men, just be the best guy you can be.


----------



## Cosmos (May 4, 2012)

When I first met my ex-husband I was far from attracted to him physically, and didn't get around to dating him for some time. However, he was intelligent, kind, had a great personality and I grew to love him. Conversely, I've dated some very physically attractive men without developing more than a superficial interest in them.

I don't like the term 'ugly,' because very often it is far from a true description of who a person actually is.


----------



## Thunder7 (Jan 2, 2013)

Well, speaking for those of us who are exceedingly handsome with well above average equipment, I just have no time for a thread of this nature. :rofl:


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

Coldie said:


> As a very ugly man with an average sized penis, depending on what race you are, I think my self image has kept me extremely faithful to my wife. Although we do have threesomes with other women, that isn't my choice, it's hers. I personally would never look at another woman let alone cheat because I know that there are not many women in the world that would date me. I appreciate her with all my heart. It's just too bad more women do not appreciate ugly men, but I guess if they did, we would have less reasons to be faithful because we'd become the new hot commodity.
> 
> Do women ever put looks to the side and date a man who has a good personality? Although I used to praise the internet as a way to really meet a person and get to know them prior to having them judge your looks, these days that is no longer the case.
> 
> ...



Hmm, I could just as easily ask if men ever put looks aside for a good and faithful woman. Or is it just women that are supposed to look beyond the exterior?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

bandit.45 said:


> OP I too am a member of the Ugly with Average Penis Society.
> 
> Self esteem? Pffffbbbbbbbbtttttt. Overrated. I gave that up at age thirteen.
> 
> ...


I tip my hat to you and your last few sentences.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

I dated my hb because I saw him shirtless. Only after that did I find out he was kind, giving, smart, and hilarious; those were reasons to keep him, but I'll admit I wanted to jump him at first. 9 years later I still want to jump him. Does this make me shallow?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Thunder7 (Jan 2, 2013)

lifeistooshort said:


> 9 years later I still want to jump him. Does this make me shallow?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


No. That makes him lucky as hell! :smthumbup:


----------



## StillSearching (Feb 8, 2013)

Don't forget no matter what you look like, confidence is sexy and just about any woman will respond to it in a positive way. So will other men by that matter.


----------



## alexm (Nov 29, 2008)

intheory said:


> Coldie
> 
> You sound a bit wistful. As in, "if only I wasn't ugly, who else could I have had other than my wife."
> 
> Ask yourself why you would post this question. Do you resent your wife being more attractive, and having this power over you?


:iagree:

So, you're married. That's good. An indication that you're probably not as ugly as you think.

And you have threesomes involving other women. Definitely an indicator that your looks aren't that bad.

I mean, if your wife allegedly sees past your physical features and loves you for you, then what do the other women see? I presume they don't know you as well as your wife, so all they see is your face. And they're still sleeping with you.


----------



## PreRaphaelite (Dec 15, 2012)

Here's a little story for you OP: Jean-Paul Sartre, you know that existentialist philosopher-writer-activist type guy? He realized at an early age that he was ugly as sin when he got a haircut that no longer hid his ugliness. He took it as a badge of honor and became a writer and a philosopher. How good is up to debate, but he certainly was influential. And he had a lot of women in his life. 

Here's something Sartre said which is right on the money: in trying to be beautiful, we are trying to be like God. That is, perfect, the unattainable perfection. But we aren't. We're human, we grow old, we die. If anything makes us love each other or want to love someone, it's that.


----------



## murphy5 (May 1, 2014)

All I can think of when I see your post is this old Coasters song

The Coasters - Get an ugly girl to marry you - YouTube


----------



## TerraldTheTerror (Jun 3, 2014)

Sometimes I wonder if all women find my husband as smokin' hot as I do...

It's hard to separate my attraction from what is probably conventionally attractive. 

He's got a beer belly and a slightly receding hairline but I want him all the time! We have lots of similar interests though and I find his intelligence incredibly sexy. So I think it just depends on the woman honestly. Some women are more shallow than others. Women like me love a smart, sensitive, considerate guy that they have lots in common with and that stuff can mean a lot more than physical attractiveness. Other women however, may be foolishly looking for all the wrong things just out of inexperience and ignorance. 

From an evolutionary standpoint, I guess we all want a mate with good genes but maybe that varies from woman to woman. Like I value intelligence so I married a smart guy but the next woman may instinctively just want conventionally attractive children and gravitates towards men that will give her that.


----------



## bestyet2be (Jul 28, 2013)

ScarletBegonias said:


> ...Does that mean hot men aren't as loyal bc they have more options?
> 
> People cheat and behave in a disloyal manner regardless of their outer beauty or lack thereof....


If having more options isn't a detriment to a marriage, how do you explain the dismal track record of Hollywood marriages?

Some people are what society calls ugly. Others of us have learned we have personalities that are very unattractive. I'm sure I don't have to remind anyone here that marriages have hard parts. Isn't it obvious that people who are beautiful or have magnetic personalities are less motivated to work through the hard parts?


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

Thunder7 said:


> No. That makes him lucky as hell! :smthumbup:


Thanks! I'm going to make sure he knows that but i'm pretty sure he does 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## manticore (Sep 3, 2013)

in my native language there is a very old saying that mothers tell to their daughters that goes *"el hombre es como el oso mientras mas feo mas hermoso"* (there exist even a song and video in konga style about it, sort of funny).

it literally translates like *"the man is like the bear the more ugly he is the more beautiful he is"*. My culture is very family oriented and even in this age divorce rate just goes as high as 19% no more than that, this saying comes from a time where probably divorce was not even an option, so a woman had to choose carefully his partner to not get screwed the rest of her life (a man who doesn't cheats, take care of his responsabilities and family).

so probably at some point women noticed that men not that gracefully blessed regarding looks, turned to be loyal and devoted to family and wives, and that is how that saying came to existence

so you theory had a fundament pre-established.


----------



## manticore (Sep 3, 2013)

LOL

Azul Azul y Laura Leon - El Hombre Es Como El Oso - YouTube


----------



## nuclearnightmare (May 15, 2013)

Coldie said:


> As a very ugly man with an average sized penis, depending on what race you are, I think my self image has kept me extremely faithful to my wife. Although we do have threesomes with other women, that isn't my choice, it's hers. I personally would never look at another woman let alone cheat because I know that there are not many women in the world that would date me. I appreciate her with all my heart. It's just too bad more women do not appreciate ugly men, but I guess if they did, we would have less reasons to be faithful because we'd become the new hot commodity.
> 
> Do women ever put looks to the side and date a man who has a good personality? Although I used to praise the internet as a way to really meet a person and get to know them prior to having them judge your looks, these days that is no longer the case.
> 
> ...


Let me get this straight.
Your wife has sex with other women (during 3somes with you). But you would prefer regular monogamy. What is there about your wife that deserves so much of your appreciation?


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

My dear husband never thought he was all that.. back in high school.. the way he described himself .. Geez... he was dumped twice...gave up on women.. called himself scrawny ...He wasn't ugly (the term being used on this thread) but his having big bulky glasses, on the introverted side, not in any sports...nor did he hang with the cool kids... surely wasn't helping him any. 

I am sure these things kept him on the humble side.. I know when we met, he never thought I would go for him.. telling me he expected to get shot down.... I gave the nice guy a chance...I envisioned him with longer hair , some boots & took off those glasses.. NOT TOO BAD! 

What a blessing to my life.. He IS the most wonderful appreciative man ...couldn't ask for a better Father...no matter what comes our way....he takes the Rain & can make it into sunshine....I'd be lost without him..


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

bestyet2be said:


> If having more options isn't a detriment to a marriage, how do you explain the dismal track record of Hollywood marriages?
> 
> Some people are what society calls ugly. Others of us have learned we have personalities that are very unattractive. I'm sure I don't have to remind anyone here that marriages have hard parts. Isn't it obvious that people who are beautiful or have magnetic personalities are less motivated to work through the hard parts?


The dismal track record of Hollywood can be explained by way more things other than "beautiful people cheat more" 

No,it's not obvious that people who are beautiful or have magnetic personalities are less motivated to work through the hard parts. So pretty people don't work as hard to maintain their marriages? BS. I bet there are a bunch of knockout ladies and gentlemen posting on this site working very hard to maintain their marriage. That's just a small sampling. 

Maybe SOME beautiful people are truly empty inside and don't want the hassle of working hard but I've also known a bunch of unattractive people who act the same way.


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

ScarletBegonias said:


> The dismal track record of Hollywood can be explained by way more things other than "beautiful people cheat more"
> 
> No,it's not obvious that people who are beautiful or have magnetic personalities are less motivated to work through the hard parts. So pretty people don't work as hard to maintain their marriages? BS. I bet there are a bunch of knockout ladies and gentlemen posting on this site working very hard to maintain their marriage. That's just a small sampling.
> 
> Maybe SOME beautiful people are truly empty inside and don't want the hassle of working hard but I've also known a bunch of unattractive people who act the same way.


Exactly!


----------



## 3Xnocharm (Jun 22, 2012)

I am reading all of this as your wife is taking advantage of your severe insecurity. She's got you doing threesomes so that she can be with other women, so whats next?


----------



## Coldie (Jan 2, 2014)

nuclearnightmare said:


> Let me get this straight.
> Your wife has sex with other women (during 3somes with you). But you would prefer regular monogamy. What is there about your wife that deserves so much of your appreciation?


Other than she fell in love with me? 

She makes me happy, makes me feel less ugly, makes me laugh, is good to me, and I'd say is the beauty to my beast.


----------



## bestyet2be (Jul 28, 2013)

ScarletBegonias said:


> ...I bet there are a bunch of knockout ladies and gentlemen posting on this site working very hard to maintain their marriage...I've also known a bunch of unattractive people who (don't work hard)


If the point you're making is that, feeling oneself to be physically or mentally attractive, isn't the only, or even the dominant, factor in trying less hard to make one's marriage work, I agree with that.

Maybe people who become actors are a lot more egomaniacal than average, and that's their primary problem...but I sure don't think being beautiful is a benefit in this regard.

If you think having in the back of your mind that it would be easy to replace your spouse isn't likely to somewhat reduce how hard someone will fight to make a marriage work (ADDITIONAL to all the other factors) I don't agree.

"What we obtain too cheap, we esteem too lightly"


----------



## Coldie (Jan 2, 2014)

If my low self esteem (if that is what my realist attitude means) helps me appreciate what I have, why is that a bad thing?

Serious question. Not saying I am right or wrong, I just would like the pros and cons of my low self esteem helping me treat my wife very well. Is it more of a, "but you should be happy about yourself and love your wife just because, not because you feel ugly and think she is way out of your league" thing? Or are their other reasons?

And for the record, I am not the pushover or a door mat at all. Just the opposite. I control most things in our everyday life, even if I do not want too. My wife is somewhat passive.


----------



## Emerald (Aug 2, 2012)

Good self-esteem comes from accomplishments. 

It does not come from how we look. Nobody walks around thinking I'm so hot & therefore I have good self-esteem. An example:

My daughters are gorgeous. They have been told that all of their lives. They shrug it off but when they get an A on a college exam or sink a birdie on a par 5, they light up like a Christmas tree. Their accomplishments give them self-esteem.

OP, I don't think you should think of yourself as ugly. It is demeaning to you especially as a Father & husband. If you have good hygiene, take relatively good care of yourself, have clean, modern clothes, then you are good to go.

What about burn victims with scars covering most of their bodies? Do we want them to think of themselves as ugly? I don't believe anybody is ugly on the outside. Now the inside is a different story....


----------



## Coldie (Jan 2, 2014)

Good points Emerald. 

What about thinking, "My wife is so out of my league physically." Is that also demeaning?


----------



## Emerald (Aug 2, 2012)

Coldie said:


> Good points Emerald.
> 
> What about thinking, "My wife is so out of my league physically." Is that also demeaning?


Yes it is. It's back to I'm so ugly..........an example:

Hugh Jackman is hot, hot, hot. His wife....not so much physically. However, she is not ugly, is stylish, clean, a good Mother & has many of her own accomplishments. The internet is very cruel to her, yet she holds her head up high & clearly has good self-esteem not pouty about how much hotter her husband is than her.


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

I'm not one to fall for physical beauty that much - I have low standards  - but there's something to be said about some "minimum" looks required...

Today I had an interesting experimental session at a birthday party. The host was this lady that by all standards should be right up my alley. Exceedingly well educated, well off, vivacious, empathy in Costco sized packages, divorced, funny, sophisticated, well traveled, cultured, the right pets (did well with the cat and the pug but the chihuahua declared war against my general direction). Drives a Fiat 500. Excellent cook and conversationalist. We talked Game of Thrones, literature, etc for hours. But she wasn't in the best physical shape. Again, I don't look like Michaelangelo's David but I'm passable, she could be great is she dropped 50 lb. 

Soooo. Is that a case of the physical appearance, as much as all the other things rating give stars, that turns one off in the Chemistry department? My wife meets very few of the above criteria (educated, well off) but is a trim and shapely 125 lb. and has 10 years and 2 children over Mrs. Vivacious above. Even at 55, dressed sharply she gets looks. 

I wasn't hitting on her by any stretch (the chihuahua was vigilant ) but after spending several hours demonstrating my athletic abilities (corn hole) I could tell I would not be interested if I was single, not at first at least.

And this bothered me because I immediately thought that here is me, the intellectual / cerebral type that would date a dishwasher if she matched my other requirements yet no interest due to physical appearance? Hello? Wtf?


----------



## over20 (Nov 15, 2013)

:iagree:


Emerald said:


> Good self-esteem comes from accomplishments.
> 
> It does not come from how we look. Nobody walks around thinking I'm so hot & therefore I have good self-esteem. An example:
> 
> ...



What a beautiful post Emerald


----------



## jld (Dec 1, 2013)

Your wife has it, John, and the lady today does not. Might make it worthwhile to keep trying with your wife . . .

There has to be a spark, I guess, not just a checked-off list of shared interests.


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

jld said:


> Your wife has it, John, and the lady today does not. Might make it worthwhile to keep trying with your wife . . .
> 
> 
> 
> There has to be a spark, I guess, not just a checked-off list of shared interests.



I know that. That is why it bothered me . 

Because on one side I have someone I felt good chemistry with back then and few shared interests today versus someone that matches me in a checklist nearly 100% but no spark.


----------



## jld (Dec 1, 2013)

Yep, that spark is the elusive thing . . . singles are trying every day to find it . . .


----------

